# After effects



## Twos (16. März 2003)

Tach alle miteinander!
Ich braüchte ganz ganz dringent irgend einen guten hinterggrund effekt für after fx!! Am besten die namen der Filter und deren reihenfolge 
alsoich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2003)

1) After FX ist kein 3D Programm, sondern dass gehört ins Videoschnitt Forum

2) "Einen guten Hintergrundeffekt" - Gut ist relativ, man sollte beschreiben können, was man will

3) Die Errettung ist nahe.


----------



## Twos (18. März 2003)

Tach,
das mit dem forum tut mir leid sorry, werds mir merken.
Das problem ist eigentlich das ich selber auch nicht genau weiß wie es aussehen soll!
es muss nichts super aufwendiges sein, ich brauchs als schleife für ne homepage, aber die meisten dinger sehen einfach nicht gut aus!


----------



## orange (18. März 2003)

... wie wäre es mit einem Störungsfilter (aller 8mm) ? Wenn ja schreib bei interesse und ich schreib die nen tutorial.

cu orange


----------



## Twos (19. März 2003)

Hallo ornge
hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber ich kann mir darunter nicht so etwas genaues vorstellen...hast du vielleicht ein Bild oder so?
Auf jedenfall vielen Dank, gebrauchen kann ich alles


----------



## Bypass41 (19. März 2003)

*Hintergründiges*

Hi,

schau doch mal bei http://www.mainconcept.de auf der Downloadseite nach. Da gibts ein paar Animationen zum kostenlosen Download.

Ciao


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

@Twos 

... ich denke doch, dass du die alten Filmkameras kennst. Die nicht auf 35mm Band (heutiges Kinobild) filmen, sondern auf 8mm gefilmt haben und dort gab zum Bsp. Staub, oder Kratzer oder einfach nen verschobenes bild. Und es gibt filter die wenn man sie geschickt einsetzt diese Bildstörungen nachempfindet. Und dies macht sich eigentlich kanns gut für videoloops im internet . Ich hab gerade kein wirkliches bsp., was du dir anschauen könntest.  
Aber vll kannst du es dier ja jetzt vorstellen.

think orange


----------



## Twos (20. März 2003)

ok alles klar, ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich fürchte damit kann ich nicht so viel anfangen...
ich brauche einen hintergrund effekt für eine website, der auch ruhig auffälig sein kann (oder soll!)
trotzdem vielen dank 

@Bypass41
danke für die site, werd mir mal gleich angucken


----------



## orange (20. März 2003)

hi,

hast du schon ne vorstellung was für eine webseite des wird? Hast vll schon ein konzept im netz oder wenigstens nen screenshot?

cu orange


----------

